# Inexpensive wire soap cutter



## NatureandNurture (Sep 13, 2009)

I found a really great alternative to all those expensive wire cutters out there.  It's a piece of baking equipment made by Wilton.  It's supposed to be a cake leveler, but it's basically a metal frame with a wire strung between.  It's deep enough to cut even my thickest (as yet made) logs.  And it's inexpensive too!  I found mine at a local hobby store, but you can get them online too:

http://www.wilton.com/store/site/produc ... &killnav=1

In case anyone's interested.


----------



## amanda131 (Sep 13, 2009)

this is an interesting option.......


----------



## Rosey (Sep 13, 2009)

oh wow, that really a good option! I wish I had seen that before buying my wire cutter. I love it but it's hard to clean.


----------



## SilverMaple (Sep 13, 2009)

I use the same thing!  My original wire attachment broke, so we restrung it with a violin E-string and clamped the wire using picture frame brass clamps, making it tighter than the original, too.  Works great when combined with the $6 Wallyworld miter box!

Total cost of soap cutter - $9.45.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

That is a great idea . My hubby just made me a very simple wire  log cutter for about $4.00 . 
The ingenuity of the soap makers here amazes me . So does the fact that we share with one another so freely .

Kitn


----------



## jarvan (Sep 14, 2009)

I had actually posted this very thing months ago. I found that it only works with very fresh bars, though because the strength of the wire can't take anything too cured. It's a great $4 alternative though.


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 14, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> Two pencils and some jewellers wire is what I use



I use one of those on occasion too , thanks to your creativity 

Kitn


----------



## NatureandNurture (Sep 14, 2009)

I was using a violin E string and a couple pencils, but I wound up having to use a leather glove because my hands couldn't take the strain of trying to keep tension on the wire.  I much prefer the Wilton cutter because there is no strain at all.  I always cut my bars fresh, so no worries there.


----------



## SilverMaple (Sep 14, 2009)

Replacing the original wire with a Violin E string on the Wilton cutter solved the 'fresh bars' issue for me.  It's nice knowing I can cut my HP soap if I happen to leave it for a few days :0)


----------



## Fairydittle (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a bread maker and I bought a container that you can put your bread in and it has slots to cut your bread at certain thickness.  I found that it works well to cut my soap.  It has a removable end once I cut the first bar, I move the soap down against the end of the container cut the next bar and so on.  My bars are now even and the same thickness.


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 14, 2009)

..


----------



## ohsoap (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a question for those using the Wilton cutter, it says that it only does 2 inch thick cakes, so how does that work for soap.  Mine is some times 2.5 tall.


----------



## NatureandNurture (Oct 18, 2009)

I've used it and cut bars that were 3.5 inches tall and it was fine.  The cutter itself is fairly deep.  You have to remember that when 'leveling' a cake, it's the depth from the table to the wire that's the concern.  With cutting soaps it's the depth between the wire and the top of the cutter.


----------



## ohsoap (Oct 18, 2009)

That makes more sense, I hadn't thought about it like that.


----------

